# Aquarium Hood for 2.5 gallon tank



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

I bought a 2.5 Aqueon tank from Petco. Unfortunately they do not carry the hoods for them. Does anyone know where to get the hood for this tank or even a universal one?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

It's cute ^-^ !!! anyways, have you checked Ebay?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Do you mean hood with light? Or just a top?

Petsmart sells the same tank but it comes with a glass top, no hood. I really don't know where you can find one so small. 
I use clear acrylic on my frameless tanks that came without tops and I have a lamp that hangs over them.
Maybe using something silimar with a desklamp will work for you since these tanks are not too tall.


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah I was thinking that I would get a acrylic plate with holes cut to fit it and do a desk lamp over it.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I recently had to hunt and hunt for a lighted hood for my 5.5 gal and finally found one at Jack's Aquarium & Pets; it's also an Aqueon. In looking at the Manual I noticed that they have light strips (replacement) for a 2.5 gal. You might look into whether that would work for you, I think they will also just sit on top of the glass. 

Also, if you find a place that sells Aqueon hoods they might be able to "special order" one for you.

Oh, and if all else fails, you could just set a lamp next to the tank for light. Many are tall enough to reach over the top of the (cute little!) tank to provide light for your fish.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

you could also check amazon


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

sparkyjoe said:


> (cute little!)



-.-' i see what you did there ^_^


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

They make them. My local store carries them.. aqueon.


----------

